# Phrag. Geralda



## SlipperFan (Mar 15, 2007)

I thought it would have longer petals, but it's nice, anyway. (caudatum x lindleyanum)


----------



## lothianjavert (Mar 15, 2007)

I like it!! I really like the colors!!!


----------



## bwester (Mar 15, 2007)

in my best Borat voice "very nice!"


----------



## phrag guy (Mar 16, 2007)

I think it looks nice,the colours are great


----------



## Ernie (Mar 16, 2007)

Dot,

Nice flowers. Excellent photography! 

-Ernie


----------



## NYEric (Mar 16, 2007)

Very colorful [for a non-besseae hybrid].


----------



## Ron-NY (Mar 16, 2007)

Dot that is a beauty!!! Great pic Too!!!


----------



## Barbara (Mar 16, 2007)

Very nice colour on yours. Mine has been blooming for awhile, but it's not as colourful I don't think.


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 16, 2007)

The colours on the petals and spotting in the pouch are great!


----------



## toddybear (Mar 16, 2007)

Fantastic photo!


----------



## Greenpaph (Mar 16, 2007)

Fantastic coloration, Dot!


----------



## Gideon (Mar 17, 2007)

Very nice Dot


----------



## Grandma M (Mar 17, 2007)

Fantastic. Dot, you always have such beautiful photos.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 17, 2007)

Thanks, everyone. I'm really growing fond of this one -- put it in the Ann Arbor show this weekend.


----------



## Gilda (Mar 17, 2007)

Love the colors !! Twisty petals are nice too.


----------



## Park Bear (Mar 19, 2007)

I like the color of the petals


----------

